# Tau Novel Series Incoming - Origins of Farsight



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly what the title says. A Tau series has finally been allowed and the series will cover the origins and exploits of Commander Farsight using the new information in the Farsight Codex. Sounds awesome right?? It does but there's one slight niggle;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/new-tau-series-coming-soon.html

Phil Kelly, who wrote the novella Blood Oath and a few other novellas that I haven't read, is writing this series and thus far my only exposure to him as a writer has been said Tau novella Blood Oath which was... well I didn't care for it apart from his depiction of Shadowsun, his depiction of Tau Drones and AI technology and that he was the only author in the anthology to show the Riptide doing anything other than being killed by a single Space Marine.

So I am both wary and optimistic, the latter because Kelly is apparentely responsible for much of the new Farsight lore which I very much enjoyed reading, more so than any other Codex recently. I love the additions and alterations he has made to Farsight not only as a character but as a faction, what the Enclaves truly stand for and the true extent of the divide between the Tau Empire and the Farsight Enclaves, and the truth about the Dawnblade was just epic. If Kelly came up with all that, I think he could do a good job giving the Tau their first novel series, and what better choice than Farsight. So I am looking forward to this series, but I will approach it with a critical eye.

That said, I am really looking forward to seeing Commander Torchstar and Ob’lotai 9-0, those two are going to be interesting.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

"Though some love and some hate him, none can deny he is a superfluous commander, with a long history of brilliant victories against the enemies of the Tau Empire."

He's superfluous, is he? Heh


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

An interesting subject to cover and it will probably have plenty of new and interesting lore with lots of insight into the Tau, but its a shame that Kelly is the one doing it since his writing just isn‘t all that good. Don‘t get me wrong, his Codicies are some of the best GW has released, but his BL stories are rather bad in my opinion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> An interesting subject to cover and it will probably have plenty of new and interesting lore with lots of insight into the Tau, but its a shame that Kelly is the one doing it since his writing just isn‘t all that good. Don‘t get me wrong, his Codicies are some of the best GW has released, but his BL stories are rather bad in my opinion.


I liked his short story _Iron Soul_, really great twist to it, and i've heard good things about his novella _Sigmar's Blood_. Apart from that I don't think he's written any other novellas/short stories for BL.

That and the elements of his Tau novella that I did like are enough for me to give him a second chance with the Farsight series. I'll be critical of it, but one bad novella isn't enough for me to condemn him.


LotN


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Pretty pumped for this. Will definitely be taking the time to give these a good read.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

This is good news. Just earlier this week I got around to reading the Farsight supplement and thought "This would make for an awesome novel series". Looking forward to this (this almost as big a surprise as the Abaddon series).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Now all we need is a proper Ork series and a Necron series. I would vote for either Ghazghkull Thraka or Gorgutz 'Ead 'Unter as an Ork protagonist, and either Anrakyr the Traveller or Imotekh the Stormlord as a Necron protagonist.


LotN


----------

